# Command and Conquer: Red alert 1



## shambler (Feb 26, 2012)

has become open source  http://redalert1.com/

seems proper dated now and the second one is better, but still a cool game.

anyone up for a game / tournament?


----------



## Kaka Tim (Feb 27, 2012)

second one is better?
Are you mental?


----------



## shambler (Feb 27, 2012)

it's just not being able to queue-build units i cant get my head around, after playing red alert 2

still, does anyone fancy it? if 8 or 16 people could get involved it might make for some fun.

i realise this may be slightly ambitious


----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 27, 2012)

Blimey

I still play  RA2 every now and again when my net connection is flaking

never played RA1 .


----------



## Idaho (Feb 29, 2012)

RA1 was much better than 2. 2 was overcomplex and just not very fun.


----------



## Idaho (Mar 2, 2012)

The site seems to be down... hmm...


----------



## shambler (Mar 6, 2012)

Its back up now... Im up for playing either game if anyone is interested
People online seem depressingly and insanely good. It would be nice to play against some humans


----------



## Bajie (Mar 6, 2012)

Cool I may try the game, played in loads when it first came out.


shambler said:


> Its back up now... Im up for playing either game if anyone is interested
> People online seem depressingly and insanely good. It would be nice to play against some humans


 
It was like that when I used to play Warcraft (the orginal, not the new one), always got some wag building towers in the middle of my base within 5 seconds of the game starting.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 6, 2012)

yeah!
would be up for this


----------



## shambler (Dec 19, 2016)

BUUUUUMP!

Anyone up for an urbz Red Alert tournament this festive season? I may have a spare (authentic) RA2 serial, as well as a link to a hooky copy that works online...


----------



## shambler (Apr 8, 2020)

*CORONA UPDATE: *I'm bumping this again because it went so well last time.

Anyone up for a game? Don't pretend you're busy. 8 or more people = tournament!

Suggest we play this open source remake: OpenRA

disclaimer: I am still shit


----------



## Idaho (Apr 8, 2020)

shambler said:


> *CORONA UPDATE: *I'm bumping this again because it went so well last time.
> 
> Anyone up for a game? Don't pretend you're busy. 8 or more people = tournament!
> 
> ...


Is it an exe? Years ago there was a free version that had malware buried within.


----------



## shambler (Apr 8, 2020)

Idaho said:


> Is it an exe? Years ago there was a free version that had malware buried within.



I'm pretty sure it's safe. All the code is freely available on GitHub (OpenRA/OpenRA) and it has a fairly active community (General Discussion - OpenRA) and Reddit (r/openra). 

So I'll count you in, Idaho ?


----------



## shambler (Apr 8, 2020)

ddraig ? rubbershoes ? Kaka Tim ? That makes 5...


----------



## ddraig (Apr 8, 2020)

If my laptop can handle it and I can find a mouse that works!


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 8, 2020)

I'll look into it. It's been years since my rubbershoes have been in motion


----------



## Idaho (Apr 8, 2020)

I couldn't find what the minimum requirements were in terms of pc performance.... Any idea?


----------



## Kaka Tim (Apr 8, 2020)

shambler said:


> ddraig ? rubbershoes ? Kaka Tim ? That makes 5...



sounds good - what do i need to download?


----------



## shambler (Apr 9, 2020)

Shouldn't need too much power - I've only got a dinky little laptop and it worked alright for me the other night. It's all the same graphics from 1996 anyway.

Kaka Tim - OpenRA

ddraig rubbershoes Idaho - when is a good time? I had work today but am free all tomorrow...


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 10, 2020)

I had a look at it yesterday. I've only played RA2, not RA1 so don't know what some of the buildings and units are. 

Give me a couple of weeks and I may have half a clue what's going on


----------



## shambler (Apr 10, 2020)

rubbershoes said:


> Give me a couple of weeks and I may have half a clue what's going on



Fuckin' hell, you're not allowed to be *good* at it  I reckon being a bit shit makes it more fun. I normally play with 13 year olds at school...

Anyone available this weekend?


----------



## ddraig (Apr 10, 2020)

Haven't found a mouse that works yet!


----------

